# Xorg - No device to configure [SOLVED]

## rysic

Witam!

Postanowiłem sobie na próbę zainstalować gentoo w Virtualbox-ie, ale mam problem podczas instalacji X-ów.

Postępując według instrukcji: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/xorg-config.xml

ustawiłem w make.conf

```
VIDEO_CARDS="intel"
```

zainstalowałem X-y

a potem doszedłem do kofiguracji, w której uruchomiłem:

```
Xorg -configure
```

i dostaję komunikat

```
No device to configure. Configuration failed.
```

Last edited by rysic on Tue Apr 19, 2011 9:28 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Tobie raczej potrzeba x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox a nie intel.

----------

## rysic

Jak spojrzałem na lspci, to okazało się, że VB mapuje tylko kartę sieciową jako Intel, więc źle spojrzałem na grafikę.

Mam tego użyć przy kompilacji jądra, czy gdzieś w make.conf?

----------

## Bastian82

Wystarczy w make.conf ustawić:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="Virtualbox"
```

 o ile dobrze pamiętam (wybacz nie mam gentoo pod ręką)

i następnie rekompilować (--newuse). U mnie chodzi, i chodzi dobrze. Chociaż nie próbowałem akceleracji 3D (teoretycznie powinno ruszyć, jeśli zaznaczyć w opcji maszyny)

Ewentualnie można na sterowniku vesa. [/code]

----------

## rysic

Znalazłem jeszcze coś takiego:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Virtualbox_Guest

w kernelu mam pozaznaczane tamte opcje a w pliku make.conf zamieniłem te opcje na virtualbox-owe.

potem:

```

emerge --unmerge xorg-server

emerge --unmerge xorg-x11

emerge -pv xorg-server

emerge xorg-x11

env-update

source /etc/profile

```

niestety przy Xorg -configure nadal jest komunikat:

```

...

List of video drives:

   instel

No devices to configure. Configuration failed.

```

----------

## Bastian82

A sterownik do karty graficzniej zainstalowałeś?

----------

## rysic

 *Bastian82 wrote:*   

> A sterownik do karty graficzniej zainstalowałeś?

 

Mów mi jeszcze  :Wink: 

Co przez to rozumiesz? Zaznaczyłem odpowiednie pola podczas konfiguracji kernela - pola z wiki, które wkleiłem w poście wcześniej.

```

Graphics support --->

        <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->

```

----------

## Bastian82

```
emerge -pv 11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox
```

[/code]

----------

## rysic

 *Bastian82 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -pv 11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox
> ```
> ...

 

Instaluje się... tylko poco wśród paczek jest np openldap, to nie wiem... :/

----------

## Bastian82

Pamietaj potem o przekompilowaniu xorg'a.

 *Quote:*   

> tylko poco wśród paczek jest np openldap, to nie wiem... :/

 

Zgaduje. Kwestia ustawień flag USE?

----------

## rysic

Gentoo fajna dystrybucja, bo się człowiek dużo uczy, ale przez te kompilacje wszystko trwa i trwa i trwaaaa....   :Confused: 

Dzięki za pomoc! Teraz działa  :Smile: 

Wprawdzie nie widać myszki, ale może coś wymyślę  :Wink: 

----------

## rysic

Chyba za szybko pochwaliłem  :Sad: 

Po uruchomieniu

```

X -config /root/xorg.conf.net

```

ekran jest cały czarny, nie widać myszki a kombinacja Ctrl + Alt + Backspace nie działa...

Po zabiciu go za pomocą killall X, wypisuje:

```

(EE) VBox Video(0): Failed to initialize the VirtualBox device (rc=-102) - make sure that the VirtualBox guest additions are properly installed. If you are not sure, try reinstalling them. The X Windows graphics drivers will run in compatibliliy mode.

FATAL: Module vboxvideo not foind.

(EE) [drm] drmOpen failed.

(EE) VBoxVideo(0): DRIScreenInit failed, disabling DRI.

(EE) VirtualBox USB Tablet: failed to initialize for relative axes

```

Próbowałem:

```

emerge xf86-video-virtualbox xf86-input-virtualbox virtualbox-guest-additions

rc-update add virtualbox-guest-additions default

/etc/init.d/virtualbox-guest-additions start

```

ale to nic nie daje  :Sad: 

EDIT:

Zauważyłem, że jeszcze pare drobiazgów po zainstalowaniu virtualboxowych addonów się zmieniło:

http://www.picshot.pl/public/view/full/27467

----------

## Bastian82

A sterownik da się recznie załadować?[/code]

```
modprobe vboxvideo
```

----------

## rysic

To polecenie nic nie zwraca... więc chyba się ładuje?

EDIT:

Chyba już wiem jak sprawdzić, czy się załadował  :Smile: 

```

modprobe -l 

...

/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r8/misc/vboxvideo.ko

....

```

----------

## Bastian82

X'y wstają?

----------

## rysic

Bez myszki, bez niczego... czarny ekran... Ciemność widzę ciemność!  :Smile: 

----------

## Bastian82

No to znaczy, że X'y wstają. Teraz instaluj ulubione środowisko graficzne.

----------

## Aktyn

 *rysic wrote:*   

> Chyba już wiem jak sprawdzić, czy się załadował 

 

man modprobe

man lsmod

----------

## rysic

 *Bastian82 wrote:*   

> No to znaczy, że X'y wstają. Teraz instaluj ulubione środowisko graficzne.

 

Tylko po instalacji np. KDE będę miał problemy z myszakiem... :/

----------

## rysic

Jednak nie do końca jest tak pięknie z tym startowaniem X-ów, bo jak przekopiuję konfigurację do /etc/X11 i zrobię startx, to dostaję coś takiego:

http://zapisz.net/images/563_ggg.png

EDIT:

No tak... trzeba było doinstalować xterm, ale o tym w tutorialu nie było  :Smile: 

Dzięki za pomoc!

----------

